# Opinions on a Preeteen/teen outside Halloween Party



## Jstreetstar (Oct 4, 2013)

Forgive me if a similar thread was made, I searched and didn't find what I was looking for.

I'm torn between having and not having a Halloween party for my kids this year. A little background info: I have an 11 y/o girl and 13 y/o boy. We live in a rather small house, too small for a party for kids their age. We are in the process of buying a larger home, but will not have the process done before Halloween this year. We have had Halloween parties every year and last year we decided not to because of a house we were buying then, that fell through. The kids hated not having a party. 

So here is my question: do I still have a Halloween party for the kids, but this year do it outside? If I do it outside my options are limited. They are either my small yard or attempt a pavilion in a nearby park. Or, the least favorite option by my kids, not have one and wait for next year. Hoping, of course, that this house also doesn't fall through.

If you suggest I go ahead with it, would you say yard or pavilion? Also, do you have any suggestions on how to throw a good, fun, boy/girl, preteen/teen Halloween party outside? The kids ages will range from 10-14. If I do have the party I want it to go well and make sure the kids have lots of fun. For various reasons, both of my kids have lost quite a few friends these last years and are trying to make new ones. Also, my daughter has been a victim of bullying and I don't want to give anyone any more ammo against her. So, if I go ahead with it I would like it to be enjoyable and a good memory. Any help, opinions and suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Erzsébet (Sep 16, 2013)

I would have the outside party. It gives you lots of different and great options too, and I would imagine the dark October night with cool haunts and fun things would be exactly what the kids would like. Not a bad way to make new friends either. Lots of jack-o-lanterns, scary props, some glowsticks, games and food, whats not to like? If its cold, maybe a fire if possible. I would definitely do it.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I would do it, too. Go for it! You can get glow sticks at the Dollar Tree and kids of all ages love glow sticks! Do a search for kid's games on here. There are a few threads for tweens. If it's going to be cold outside, just remind parents to make sure their kids dress according to the weather and everyone should be fine. Good Luck!


----------



## Jstreetstar (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you both for your opinions and encouragement. It's a little nerve racking because we have always done it inside, but I think I will attempt it. Guess I just have to decide where. I will look through the threads again for ideas. Thank you.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I think outside in your yard would be lots of fun! And so easy to decorate. ...and you won't have to lug around stuff to another site. 


















Games to play....


































Ideas on games, food, decor.....
http://www.sixsistersstuff.com/2012/10/31-halloween-party-ideas.html

























Free Printable Labels & ideas here:
http://blog.hwtm.com/2011/10/spells-and-potions-halloween-creepy-jars-candy-labels-free-printables/

















Crystal Bowl Gamehttp://www.bhg.com/halloween/parties/crystal-ball-bowl/

Bandage the Mummy
This is a fast and fun Halloween party game that anyone can play. Separate players into teams. Each team will compete to wrap one team member up the fastest using a roll of toilet paper.

Cauldron Bean Bag Toss
Set up mini plastic cauldrons into a square or triangle shape on the floor. Players can toss small bean bags or ping pong balls into the cauldron for points. To go with the theme, use ping pong balls plastic eyeballs, or plastic bats or spiders, instead of beanbags. You can find mini plastic cauldrons at most dollar stores.

A "Make It Yourself" Smores Bar


----------



## Leelee (Oct 5, 2013)

our boys are now 15, but we have had our parties for the past 3 years now, and all their friends love it! one year we did "minute to win it" games. it was a blast! we sat down with the kids and they helped make up the different games to play. we aren't in a neighborhood, but maybe you guys could do a neighborhood scavenger hunt or something! dollar store is awesome for cheap deco and fun things...silly string is a mess, but the kids love it! i say go for it! have some halloween fun! get gross with pumpkin guts (boys)!! get fun and fancy with make-up (girls)! : )


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

I think you should go for it, outside, in your yard. Don't lug a bunch of stuff to the park and have to worry about uninvited guests. Depending on the weather where you are and your budget; consider buying or renting a pop-up canopy/shelter in case of bad weather. Our daughter is 11 and she and her friends still get excited about candy and treats, so s'mores or toasting marshmallows over a fire would be a hit with her. One of her friend's parents have a regular Halloween party and they spend a bit of it outside doing a scavenger hunt.


----------



## Megoween (Aug 2, 2013)

Definitely yard party.
You could make it a glow party with some blacklights and fluorescent paints.
Or a bonfire if you're allowed.


----------

